# My (custom) finished 05 hoyt ultratec project



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Just got my bow back and re-assembled and thought i would put a thread up to show my thanks to the people of Archerytalk.com that were involved with it.

first off, H20 Imaging- I cant compliment the job you guys did on my cams,limbs,sight,quiver and stabilizer- the Predator brown deception looks amazing. Super fast turn around, and even better customer service 

Archerytalk member RustyFence: Ben, thanks again for hooking up my riser, and limb pockets with the wrinkle black finish, it looks great. Prices were very affordable, the timely response in Pm's, and overall quality of work were outstanding. 

Jim Posten- Jim, once again- the stabilizer is rock solid, and the side mount sts you made for this bow fit like a glove and definitly serves it purpose and looks even better. 

Schmidty strings- The strings were a perfect match anthony, and were right on with the measurements 

Beenfarr--The brown and white doublewide wrist sling accents the bow awesome, the skinskin on the leather is just the bomb, real nice added feature.

Thanks again to everyone involved- You guys made it so easy. If anyone is looking to have anything done, whether it be powdercoating, film dipping, stabilizer/sts, strings or wrist slings done, i definitly wouldnt hesitate in contacting the following people, They are top notch people and Great to deal with 

Powdercoating- RustyFence http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=730357 

Schmidty strings: 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=687278 

Slingbraid wrist slings: 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=509401 

Posten stabilizers 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=601217 

H20 Imaging
http://www.h2oimaging.com/


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Sweet  Awesome looking.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

That looks great George. After seeing that guys Tribute in Predator Brown on AT, and your bow, my Allegiance might be heading for the film dipper real soon.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks good I like it.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

That's one sweet lookin " MACHINE " . Thats a beauty for sure. Mike


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

looks good george you going to let me try it out since i helped pay for it lol


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

looks good, maybe you wont miss the standing still deer now


----------

